# 10 good reasons to ban guns



## luckystrike (Oct 8, 2007)

1.) Guns are used in self-defense over 2 million times a year. However, this makes the attempted crime a "non-event," which necessarily complicates the Police investigation. Without civilian ownership of guns, these Police investigations would not have been compromised. Civilians should leave crime prevention to the Police, who are properly equipped to investigate following the crime's completion.



2.) Some .004 % (4/1000 of 1%) of guns are used in crime each year. This is way too high.

All guns should be banned

3.) Guns are unnecessary. In 98% of civilian gun defenses, no shot is fired. If you are not going to fire a shot, you clearly don't need a gun. This proves that the guns are unnecessary. Banning guns will prevent these unnecessary defenses.



4.) Guns cause criminal migration. In tough gun-law Washington, D. C., violent crime rates are very high. This high crime rate is caused by the migration of criminals from gun havens like Virginia. This migration is caused by the criminal's cowardly avoidance of armed householders and concealed-carry civilians. This criminal migration is detrimental to helpless unarmed citizens in no-gun areas and must be stopped. Guns should be banned everywhere.



5.) Most gun crimes are committed by inner city gangs and drug dealers. These relatively small and geographically restricted groups consistently commit the majority of gun crimes, which usually peak as turf wars erupt over Drug War changes. The best way to prevent this is by denying guns to all law abiding people everywhere.



6.) No woman needs to protect herself from rape, assault or murder. The Police will protect women by investigating the crime after the fact. Remember, Police paperwork is all the protection anyone really needs.



7.) Guns owners are disrespectful of authority. Good citizens should completely rely on the authorities. A failure to do so is an invariable sign of improper and overly independent attitudes. Failure to completely and absolutely trust and depend on the authorities is excessive democracy and sends a bad message to children.



8.) Guns owners engaging in self-defense are taking the law into their own hands. This is wrong. Only the Police and Criminals have the right to take the law into their own hands. Guns should be kept out of the hands of law abiding citizens.



9.) Children and young people should remain ignorant about guns. Real guns and real gun knowledge dissipate the fantasies created by violent video games and TV. Ignorance, once lost, can never be restored and needs to be protected.

Not to mention the lost sales of all the violent movies, TV shows, video games, etc!

10.) Guns reduce people's reliance on the Police and Government. This fosters a mistaken belief in "rights". No person has the right to question authority. No person should be less than 100% dependent on authority. This is fundamental to social order. Banning guns will help to establish the Order the authorities want. This is good.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Scary thing is there are lots of libs agreeing with it 100%. :?


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Good one, thank for sharing.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 17, 2008)

This is a great article outlining just how vulnerable citizens are without guns. He also wrote a book, I think it was called, "Dial 911 and Die."

http://www.thefreemanonline.org/feature ... rotection/


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

She has 10 good reasons to ban guns, I never thought of those. Does she have prepaid postage so they all can be sent in? :twisted:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

excellent post! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nueces said:


> She has 10 good reasons to ban guns, I never thought of those. Does she have prepaid postage so they all can be sent in? :twisted:


Not to steal a thread , but imagine waikin up to that. :shock: _/O


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Al, are you trying to ruin my life? -O,- -O,- -O,- -O,- -O,-


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Th last two post are the best I have ever read!!!! Funny Chit!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I'm ready to throw all my guns into a fiery furnace!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

LMAO! Good thread. It is a reality though, that some idiot politicians agree with all of these statements like your newly elected half-ass president. :wink:


----------

